# Sawdust in AMNPS?



## thegunnut (Oct 30, 2014)

having spent WAY too much time and energy trying to get my AMNPS to work properly, I am wondering if I can use sawdust (commercial smokehouse grade) in my AMNPS?
I have microwaved, oven dried, and otherwise abused the pellets to no avail.
Lots of air flow ...... WSM cold smoking with all vents open, and a Masterbilt propane with the mailbox mod.
The SOB just doesn't seem to work for me, and I am a little frustrated.
I have a smoking dust unit that works well in both of the aforementioned setups.
Any ideas welcome.
Thx
Thegunnut


----------



## driedstick (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry you are having problems, I was going to try this also the other night just for S*&ts and giggles, so I will try it tonight and let you know. Just info, how long are you letting a flame on pellets before you put them in the smoker, I fill AMPS up with Nuked pellets and light and keep them lit for 15-20 min the blow the flame out and put in the smoker, try this same thing and just put on your Gas BBQ if you have one and shut the lid and see how it does. I know it is a waste of pellets but may tell you something your not seeing. 

Like I said I will try this tonight and let you know how long of a burn time I get just burning in my smoker or on grate of BBQ. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes. A little more info on your process of getting the pellets lit might help us pinpoint some potential improvements. Here's the exact process I use and works every time in my MES. Nuke the pellets for 30 seconds and then mix with fingers and nuke for another 30. Fill the AMNPS and hit the pellets with the torch for 30 seconds through the hole. I then hit the pellets for another 3 on the underside of the pellets through the smaller holes. I've found that making sure the layer on the bottom is going helps it maintain its burn. I then let it sit for 10-15 minutes with its small flame and blow out and put it in. Works like a charm.


----------



## thegunnut (Oct 30, 2014)

I am using bbq delight pellets.
2 min in the microwave, wait 10 mins and then another 2 min microwave.
Light with propane torch and let burn with a flame until the flame is coming from about 3 inches of the first row of pellets. Minimum of 10 min burn time.
Blow it out and put it in the WSM.
Best I have ever got is one full row burnt, but didn't make the corner.

I have tried blending oak in with hickory,. Made no difference.
I am less than 1000ft above sea level.
I have broken the pellets into short (1/4") pieces..... No difference.
I have tried it cold sober and not so much LOL.... No difference.

Worries me that 100s if not more are using this product, and I can't get it to work.
I am either missing something, or am using the wrong pellets.
Think treager  pellets would help? They are blended wood for a lower combustion point?
I can get these locally so that is not an issue.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 30, 2014)

I can only speak from the pellets Todd sells which are the ones that I, and many others here, are using with no issues. The only other advice I've got it try hitting the torch on the underside of the pellets.


----------



## whatamess (Oct 30, 2014)

Line the bottom of your bowl or whatever you microwave them in with paper towel. In the summer I noticed condensation under the pellets when I nuked them, the paper absorbs that. Also get a heat gun and after you get a flame going hit it with the heat gun until it's a roaring inferno. Works for me takes less than a minute to light.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 30, 2014)

whataMESs said:


> Line the bottom of your bowl or whatever you microwave them in with paper towel. In the summer I noticed condensation under the pellets when I nuked them, the paper absorbs that. Also get a heat gun and after you get a flame going hit it with the heat gun until it's a roaring inferno. Works for me takes less than a minute to light.


Good idea on the paper towel trick, never thought of the heat gun either, course never had to use the heat gun yet. 

DS 

Gunnut, I would go with your Idea and try a different pellet,. I think I have used Delights before but I do not remember the result on them it has been many smokes ago. Maybe try putting a small fan outside smoker and blowing into your bottom draft opening. 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2014)

Well here is the results I got. 













IMG_20141030_172742992_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






Just opened this bag tonight so I know they are dry, 













IMG_20141030_172758285.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






AMPS 













IMG_20141030_172908817_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






Another view 













IMG_20141030_172924061.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






And All the Players, note I DID NOT soak these chips they were just dry, 













IMG_20141030_173038237.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






and I did put a fan outside of my draft and still could not get it to go, this smoked for about 30-45min without me opening door or messing with it. 

Remember these are chip chunks, not sawdust so maybe saw dust will work I just do not have any on hand. 













IMG_20141031_073331313.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Oct 31, 2014






I had fun on this and I may try something different this weekend, IF I do I will post other results also. Good luck and hope someone can chime in on their sawdust. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## thegunnut (Nov 1, 2014)

DS 
Thanks for the Intel.
I plan to pick up some PWI sawdust this week and see how it behaves.
I will post results once I get some.
I have a load of bellies to "baconize " so I need to solve this puzzle ASAP.

Thegunnut


----------



## goliath (Nov 1, 2014)

i have tried commercial hickory sawdust and didnt have much luck, pellets work fine, HIT AND MISS ... IF they crap out it seems to get to a point and go out in the same spot. im thinking that where the rows and feet supports are spot welded on that the air flow stops cause the holes are covered up. may try to redrill.
on the other hand ... THE TUBE SMOKER IS A BEAST !!!!!! cant stop that bad boy from smoking.

i have a few now. i got 2 12" welded together for a long smoke, overnight pork but etc. and have a 12" for other uses. almost gives off too much smoke but as i did an extensive search on the forum i see there is no need to fill to maximum capacity. have the length of the tube filled but not completely stuffed.

reason for welding them is the canadian supplier only carries the 12".

the AMNPS work well enough in colder weather with my MOD cause there is a lot more draught then ... or so i think. i just hate getting up and see the smoke has stopped and finding the pellets not burning so this just helps me sleep better ...  HA HA HA

Goliath


----------



## thegunnut (Nov 1, 2014)

Thx for the input.
A question about the tube smoke unit.......
You use it for cold smoking as well?
Does it stay lit without being inside the grill / cooker for additional heat?
Thx
Thegunnut


----------



## goliath (Nov 1, 2014)

do a test run and see how much heat it generates in your smoker. i have a fridge/freezer build so that is not a worry for me.

Goliath


----------



## driedstick (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes you can use either the maze or the tube for cold smoking like cheese as well they do work excellent

It is a great buy and you will not look back again. '

DS


----------



## thegunnut (Nov 3, 2014)

Went out and bought a pair of Amazin 12" tubes this am.
The gentleman at the BBQ shop suggested I try traeger pellets, as the seem to burn "easier" as in lower combustion temp. than other brands.
Filled the tubes and they were "Amazin"!!!!
Complete burn, lots of good smoke.
On a whim, I filled the AMNPS with traeger pellets, and it is still running 7 hrs later.

Anyone know of any reason why not to use traeger pellets?
I believe they are blended (alder I think) to aid burning, but they seem to work.
Interested in opinions and experiences from others

Thx


----------



## driedstick (Nov 3, 2014)

Great job thanks for the info, nope tragers will work just fine, just get the blend you want. 

DS


----------



## whatamess (Nov 6, 2014)

I use traegar pellets, mainly b/c it's the only pellets I have easy access to, also price is good. The apple is harder to keep lit by itself, I usually mix with pecan, and hickory burns well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2014)

As for using sawdust in AMNPS, here's a little "Amazing" History lesson:

"In The Beginning" (About 5 years ago):

Todd Johnson invented the "AMNS", which had single vertical walls, and were designed to burn Sawdust. They were the Greatest thing since sliced bread, except for one weakness. Once your smoker got over 200*---Usually 220* & above, the burning dust had a tendency to jump from one row of the maze to the next row, and burn up real fast until it was empty.

So "Amazing" Genius Todd goes back to the drawing board & through an awful lot of testing & adjusting, and changing, and experimenting, he ends up with what we now have & call the AMNPS.

I helped with a lot of the testing & reporting of results, and I have a number of toys I got through that procedure.

They say you can burn sawdust in the AMNPS, and I don't know if the smoker temp affects the AMNPS when burning Dust, however since I have numerous Amazing Toys, 

I use my AMNS with sawdust from Todd for all smokes that the Smoking Temp remains below 200*.

And I use my AMNPS with pellets I get from Todd for all my smokes that the smoking temp gets above 200*.

These Amazing things have sure made my Smoking Life a lot easier!!!

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Well here is the results I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it was a new sealed bag does not necessarily mean they are going to be dry, who knows how long the bag may have been sitting on a shelf some place....or if when they were getting transported the box they were may have gotten wet or...well you get the idea. Go thru something similar to this frequently with car parts....just because they are new does not mean they are good...


----------

